
TechStars Launches 11 New Startups In Boulder - transburgh
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/05/techstars-2010-boulder/
======
dmix
My favourite out of the group is RentMonitor [1].

As a student I saw how much effort it takes managing a house with multiple
tentants. This has a clearly defined market with customers who have money.

It's good to see many of them have business models baked in from step 1 and
are not web consumers plays that I've frequently seen come out of Techstars.

1\. <http://www.rentmonitor.com/>

~~~
samratjp
It definitely looks cool (though the landing page main picture is too
Microsoft Excel-y - as in not enough appeal). It struck me interesting how the
TechStar startup is leveraging YC startup tech like Olark and will probably
leverage WePay for payment solution. Throw in notifo support for rent notice
alerts (<http://www.rentmonitor.com/feature_tour>), and heck host it on Heroku
:-p

Regardless, this is a very good batch.

------
Alex3917
A lot of these look really good, much better than previous TechStars batches.

------
ryanwanger
I was initially skeptical of ADstruc, probably because it was a market I know
nothing about. I'm sold on it now...watch out - they are going to crush it
this year.

~~~
alain94040
I checked AdStruct out as well. I asked for a billboard in California: "no
results found". Bad. So I said "give me a billboard anywhere". It came up with
one result.

It's not great to launch a marketplace that is empty.

------
Cabal
Lots of great ideas there. A few were a little too narrow for my tastes, but
best of luck to everyone.

------
jackowayed
Is it just me, or does the cube "o" in gearbox's logo look exactly like
Linode's blocks? Same shade of green and everything.

